# Lost Werner On Clear Creek Of The Ark Thursday 5/26/05



## matty1971 (Aug 1, 2004)

Damn! Must have been a big weekend with all this lost equipment. Speaking of which, I almost lost my paddle on #5 if it wasn't for a few friends who knew what they were doing. I definitely do not have 300. to replace it. Good luck finding your stuff!


----------

